# Engine orientation questions



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OK....when mounting the engine in the chassis, how does it sit? All refrences made to a chassis sitting "straight and level". Parallel and square to the frame rails? Down aft toward the trans. tail ? SIDE TO SIDE...off center to the left side? Straight down the middle between the rails??? Anyone with a 67 GTO PLEASE measure and give me some ideas!!!!! THANKS, ERIC


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you had the body on the frame, it would be a great guide. With your totally changed out frame and running gear, stock measurements are kind of out the window--your engine block isn't even standard size. What are the OTHER guys with your block doing? The critical thing is to keep the driveline angle where it needs to be to avoid vibration and parts breakage. On my GTO's, the engines seem to angle a little downward at the rear....not much, but some. They are centered with the trans tunnel. I'd get on the "other" forum and ask around. It looks like your mounts are adjustable....If so, you can dial it in when the whole thing is coming together.....


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't have an answer to your question, but man your chassis is sexy.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks INDECICION !....Jeff, I am in the process of "figuring things out". I thint I am gonna end up putting the body on the car and measuring block to firewall and setting up from there....This is actually fun....it's the waiting inbetween "garage sessions" that sux!:cheers Thanks fellas!!!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I would think that the chassis builder could tell you optimum location of the engine in that chassis. I will agree the driveline angle should be the base for the motor set up , you want that line from the rear end connecting to the trans as straight as you can get. A good tool for this is a laser- you can get a Berger cst self leveling that shoots a vertical and a horizontal line from home depot for about $130.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Crusty, I am gonna check with the chassis builder tomorrow. I have been told that some engines ARE offset in the frame. I just need to get it right! I need a good digital protractor, and a laser.......Eric


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The engine sits parallel to the pinion in the rear, BUT, is 1/2 inch offset to the left chassis rail....I would need to move it 1/4 inch to the right to be centered between the rails.....I am of the understanding that this does NOT matter as long as it is paralell to the pinion.....JUST gotta be sure?????????:confused MY BRAIN HURTS !


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would think it WOULD matter. A LOT. Driveshaft angle doesn't care if it's vertical or horizontal....anything out of whack either way will cause vibration and parts breakage. Thant sucker needs to be true, not off at an angle.....I would think especially a horizontal plane angle would be a problem. The loads on the parts (crank, pinion, trans, etc) woiuld be incredible.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

JEFF, I checked into this. It WON'T cause a vibration. It is kinda like pinion angle. Necessary for the U joints to work ....if everything was in direct line, the U-joints would wear out in ine spot....interesting. Some MOPARS are rigged 2" to the right of center for steering clearance.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> JEFF, I checked into this. It WON'T cause a vibration. It is kinda like pinion angle. Necessary for the U joints to work ....if everything was in direct line, the U-joints would wear out in ine spot....interesting.


Yep, you want the crank/tranny to be parallel to the pinion in both the vertical and horizontal planes, but not in a direct straight line. Those u-joints need to "move" a little to keep from brinelling the bearings. If they aren't parallel in both planes, you get vibrations because the drive shaft ends are trying to move out of phase with each other.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bear!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. Yeah, I went onto the other forum and learned something. Good to know. I've seen brinelled wheel bearings on cars that were hauled long distances on a flatbed....cars bounced up and down on a stationary bearing. Bad news. Makes sense with the u-joint needles needing to "turn" a bit!!


----------

